# Sorry For the Interruption



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm getting this message when I try to view Atlanta HD locals.










VIP 622 with Dish 1000.2 and a 61.5 wing dish connected into the 1000.2


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say they're having problems with Atlanta locals.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I went out and blocked off the 129 LNB and ran a switch test and it didn't help.
I'll go back out and unblock 129 and block 61.5 and see what happens since they are on both.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> I went out and blocked off the 129 LNB and ran a switch test and it didn't help.
> I'll go back out and unblock 129 and block 61.5 and see what happens since they are on both.


The screen you are seeing _is_ broadcast *from* Dish *to* your receiver.

Running checkswitches and covering LNBs won't change the fact that they can't send you a channel that they aren't receiving.

The problem is on their end.

Sit down, relax. They'll fix it when they can.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Nope this has been going off and on for a week. I blocked 61.5 and ran a check switch and all works fine now. They must be having Atlanta HD problems on 61.5


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> I went out and blocked off the 129 LNB and ran a switch test and it didn't help.
> I'll go back out and unblock 129 and block 61.5 and see what happens since they are on both.


I just checked and the channels are working on my tv. I have a dish 500 pointed at 110 and119 and a swing dish at 61.5


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Might be a switching issue in my 1000.2


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

or an aiming/line of sight issue on 61.5°.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

James Long said:


> or an aiming/line of sight issue on 61.5°.


I'll check that.

The weird thing is when it tries to find the the station it looks on 110 first. Then switches over to 61.5 and a few seconds later brings up that screen.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

ssmith10pn said:


> I'm getting this message when I try to view Atlanta HD locals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had the same screens 4 or 5 weeks ago on Ch 2 & 6 here in Portland. Called dish and they said it was a uplink issue and that is why they display the screen. They also said to sit tight and it would be resolsolved shortly.

Well ther shortly was on and off for two weeks. Works great now though.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea I was missing recordings and didn't know why. It was only giving that screen on one tuner.


----------

